
DHTML Lemmings primer - yungchin
http://crisp.tweakblogs.net/blog/3881/dhtml-lemmings-primer.html
======
jluxenberg
Direct link to the Lemmings game (written 7 years ago!):
<http://www.elizium.nu/scripts/lemmings/>

------
dlib
I remember the thread on this game from the forum where the author is a
moderator. It's quite a feat even nowadays. And the game is still addictive.

Once a year, on April Fools these lemmings take over this forum
(<http://gathering.tweakers.net>) and you see them parachuting and digging
across the screen.

~~~
yungchin
There isn't even any need to wait for April Fool's, you can see them in action
any time you want :)
[http://gathering.tweakers.net/forum/list_topics/23?templates...](http://gathering.tweakers.net/forum/list_topics/23?templateset=tweakers&lemmings=50)

